# Solved: Laptop fan loud, and pc slow



## gypsyblood (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello, this is my first time posting on this site...so if I am posting in the wrong area, please feel free to let me know. Okay, so the problem I have been having started about a week ago. My laptop fan began running super fast and making a lot of noise. Also, my computer started running super slow. I am running Windows 8.1 pro 64-bit on a Toshiba Sattelite A665-S6094, intel core i7 Q 740 @1.73GHz, 8 gigz of ram. What I have already done to try to remedy the problem is: 

1. Optimize the drive (win 8.1's equivalent to defragging) 

2. Error Checking with tool in properties (nothing found) 

3.Disk Cleanup tool in properties 

4. cleared all Cache, Temp files, Log files, error reporting, etc etc. with CCleaner. 

5. fixed registry errors with CCleaner 

6. checked for malware with malwarebytes, some was found, and has been removed. 

7. checked through programs and uninstalled all that I no longer use. 

8. Scanned for virus' w/ windows Defender (Win 8's equivalent to Microsoft Security Essentials) none were found

9. Used CCleaner's 'Drive Wiper' function to wipe the empty spaces on the drive. and 

10. I have also tried inserting a couple other HDD's that just have a fresh install of win 8.1, and the problem was still there. oh and 

11. Obviously I took the fan and heat sink out and blew the out with compressed air and blew out the entire inside to remove any dust that was in there (which was not much as I do this once every month or 2) 

12. A side note....yes my BIOS is updated to the most recent version, I updated it a month or 2 ago 

I would be very grateful for any input or opinions anyone has, If you require more information, please ask and I will do my best to reply promptly Thank you..


----------



## Frozwire (Jun 20, 2014)

If the fan goes loud and the system is responding slow then I probably suspect its a temperature issue. TO start, try to install *HWMonitor *to monitor and check your system hardware temperatures.


----------



## lunchbox85 (Jul 3, 2014)

Frozwire is correct. This points towards a problem with the CPU. Watch the temperatures and you can run a CPU stress test (On a low setting to be safe) to see how well it holds up; This could show you failures in the CPU.


----------



## gypsyblood (Jun 3, 2014)

Okay, I will download that program now....but it starts doing it as soon as the computer is cut on, so I do not think it is overheating....but what I am leaning toward is that maybe the CPU is going bad and as a result "thinking" it is overheated....but, I will do what you said and post a reply with results (oh and by the way, I do have a cooling pad for it). Thanks for the reply guys. Oh and as of late, it is not too too bad...I have been doing the steps mentioned in my original post on a daily basis pretty much...and the lag has become better, and the fan initially starts off loud...but after a while it will get less so, and gets loud off and on...but the quietest it gets is still louder than it is suppose to.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> but it starts doing it as soon as the computer is cut on, so I do not think it is overheating


Modern cpus can overheat in seconds. Your problem does sound like an overheating issue. When an intel cpu overheats, it will throttle itself down to a slower speed in an attempt to fix the overheat.


> 5. fixed registry errors with CCleaner


This is NOT recommended. While ccleaner is a fine program for removing junk files, the reg cleaner part often causes issues. It is really funny that you can do a clean install of windows then install a reg cleaner. It will "find" many errors [this on a clean install of windows]


----------



## gypsyblood (Jun 3, 2014)

Okay, I performed the stress test for 10 minutes...and used that monitoring program.

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/gypsy_blood/Screenshot39_zps29be2201.png

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/gypsy_blood/Screenshot40_zpsb6d4b155.png

The first picture is just the monitoring program...the second is the monitoring program plus stress test at 10 min.

You mentioned that it is not a good idea to use registry cleaner from CCleaner program...can you, or anyone suggest a free program to search for/fix registry errors?

Thanks so much.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> You mentioned that it is not a good idea to use registry cleaner from CCleaner program...can you, or anyone suggest a free program to search for/fix registry errors?


None. Just leave the registry alone. So called "errors" that cleaners find are really not a problem. Registry cleaners do far more damage than they do good.

Your temps look ok; within specs. The max for that cpu is 100C. I checked the support page for your laptop and there are no bios/uefi updates that address fan issues. How old is this laptop?


----------



## gypsyblood (Jun 3, 2014)

It is roughly 4 or 5 years old, I've had it for a while


----------

